# Craftman Weedwacker 358.799290 fuel lines



## dotnet4you (May 27, 2006)

Need to understand how to install the the gas and return fuel lines correctly


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Take your fuel line,cut an angle close to one end.Then put it through the hole in the bottom of the fuel tank and pull it through ( I use surgical hemostats,but long nose plairs will do the job nicely too) and put your fuel filter on it,Pull it back through (just a little).This main fuel line gose on the very bottom fitting on the carb.Then IF your carb.doesn't have a primmer bulb,run a piece of line from the other fitting up into the fuel tank about 1 inch.This is the return line.

If your trimmmer has a primmer bulb run a line from this fitting to the longest nipple on the bulb.And one from the short fitting of the primmer into the fuel tank.

IF primmer doesn't work,reverse the primmer lines.


----------

